# It seems that everyone is doing this lately.....



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

.....and by 'doing this' I mean *weathering*.

Every time I log onto the Facebook model train pages or groups I watch, local clubs and individuals, and most of the model railroading magazines as well. It seems from my perspective that EVERYONE has jumped on the weather train.

Am I the only one that loves the clean look of unweathered, brand new condition trains??? When I'm out railfanning, I love all the trains and rolling stock when they trundle past, but nothing makes me as happy as a freshly painted or brand new locomotive/rail car.

I don't weather my stuff, but it seems I'm one of the few that doesn't.....or maybe not? I don't know anymore.

-J.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I am with you....the only weathering my cars get is a shot of Dullcoat, just to take the shiny gloss off....


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

I also don't make my cars look like a refuge from a rip track I do also coat them with watered down flat lacquer with about 6 drops of black in it to cut down on shine.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess they want that "authentic" look of the real deal. 

Of course I have yet to see anyone graffiti up their rolling stock, or locos like the real ones...


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Start a poll. Personally I like mine looking like new.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I DONT WEATHER THEM! I let the dust do it! Most people overdo it anyway. :hah::smilie_auslachen:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

milehighxr said:


> I guess they want that "authentic" look of the real deal.
> 
> Of course I have yet to see anyone graffiti up their rolling stock, or locos like the real ones...


You need to get out more.....Google "model train graffiti", and get an eyeful...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have weathered most of my buildings, but that's about all. I love the look of new trains. I did put a black wash on a few old-style passenger cars, but that's all I've done.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't do any weathering, I try to keep everything nice and clean.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I do it, when the time and inclination strikes. I'm not fanatical about it -- and my approach can certainly be classified as "less is more".


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

No weathering here. I can't bring myself to weather a nice new shiny engine or car.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I enjoy to weathering...I tend to weather freight cars more often than locos but will weather locos too


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

My collection is mostly tinplate. If I wanted weathered, I can buy them by the ton. Shiny examples, Rare.
My 'N' scales are all factory fresh.

Dan


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

No weathering, this whole thread smacks of model railroad heresy! It flies in the face of magazines, books and you tube videos. Genetk44 has managed to save himself but the NMRA police will find all of you.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Can't find a good before and after photo from my HO world, so I'll have to use this one to show why I like weathering so much. 

















Most of my O scale stuff was / is weathered, I have a long way to go to be done with that in my HO world. Too much layout to get finished first. Here is one of my HO weathered stuff:









Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Old_Hobo said:


> You need to get out more.....Google "model train graffiti", and get an eyeful...


Wouldn't that be an oxymoron:laugh:


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Great weathering Jerry!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like to weather things, but just lightly. I agree with time warp that most people do seem to overdo it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

milehighxr said:


> Wouldn't that be an oxymoron:laugh:


Nope....by "getting out more", I meant expanding your horizons and looking around for things you have never seen....in real life and on-line.....


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't weathered any cars myself yet, but I bought a couple weathered. My approach to weathering is not automatic, it is considerate of the scenario. For example, I plan on eventually trying to recreate a specific gravel train during a specific era, and so I will weather according to prototypical observations of that train during that era.

For other consists, I may mix in some newer-looking rolling stock, but the vast majority of trains I see don't have all-new looking locos / cars.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Gramps said:


> No weathering, this whole thread smacks of model railroad heresy! It flies in the face of magazines, books and you tube videos. Genetk44 has managed to save himself but the NMRA police will find all of you.


Not at all. The only true heresy is letting someone else tell you what to do with your layout.

The hobby press tends toward weathering, but that's because they also tend towards realism. And frankly, realism requires more effort and knowledge than a "just do what you want" approach, so there is more room for advice and "how to" content in those areas.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

For me, I like my trains shiny and somewhat toy like. I get enough "real" everyday.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I haven't yet weathered any of my locomotives or rolling stock, but I plan to. My plan is to be more light handed with this to take the luster off and replicate a light layer of dirt and grime. Maybe a little bit of rust in the likely spots, but not much at all.

Like others have said, the purpose is to please yourself with what you want to see on your layout.

I do admire some of the excellent heavily weathered cars that are "out there" on the internet to see. Some real artistry goes into many of them.

Mark


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not at all. The only true heresy is letting someone else tell you what to do with your layout.
> 
> The hobby press tends toward weathering, but that's because they also tend towards realism. And frankly, realism requires more effort and knowledge than a "just do what you want" approach, so there is more room for advice and "how to" content in those areas.


Agreed. I wasn't being serious when I posted.


----------



## wis bang (Aug 6, 2015)

I weather my equipment for a realistic look and to make the details 'pop'. The details of the sides of my trucks seem to vanish when left original but stand out with a few brush strokes of 'pavement' and a dry brush of 'carrot' for rust using matte craft colors from Walmart @ $0.50 a small bottle. 

I have collected a bunch of colors that I also used on my buildings. So far I haven't weathered them though I use the same 'pavement' grey for most of the roofs of the buildings. I figure to weather the buildings once the section they are in is finished and ready for final detailing.

My layout is mostly an industrial area so things look much better to me when dirty and gritty but I'm modeling the Lehigh Valley in a time when the Varnish was sold off and everything was dirty and gritty.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like toy like mint condition stuff! Most of my post war stuff is rebuild junk, so it was weathered beyond use before I re paint them!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I mean, just looking at this morning's posts from my model railroad pages on FB shows more and more weathering, with people copying each other, and even doing full graffiti weathers and such. It seems to be a 'well he did it, so I will do it too' mentality more often than not in this hobby.

I don't copy anyone, personally. I always try to be original and come up with things on my own. Sure, I check on here as well as magazines for inspiration, but I never just do something on my layout because 'everyone else is doing it.'

Mind blowing. It really is sometimes.

-J.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I mean, just looking at this morning's posts from my model railroad pages on FB shows more and more weathering, with people copying each other, and even doing full graffiti weathers and such. It seems to be a 'well he did it, so I will do it too' mentality more often than not in this hobby.
> 
> I don't copy anyone, personally. I always try to be original and come up with things on my own. Sure, I check on here as well as magazines for inspiration, but I never just do something on my layout because 'everyone else is doing it.'
> 
> ...


Why is it mind blowing to mimic reality?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I think he's commenting on the"jump on the bandwagon" mentality. Some are leaders, others follow. All too often, blindly.
There's an individual on eBay trying to sell a bunch of very poorly "weathered" rare locomotives. They are, for lack of a better word, trashed. Bad judgement as far as I'm concerned. Weathering has its place.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> I mean, just looking at this morning's posts from my model railroad pages on FB shows more and more weathering, with people copying each other, and even doing full graffiti weathers and such. It seems to be a 'well he did it, so I will do it too' mentality more often than not in this hobby.
> 
> I don't copy anyone, personally. I always try to be original and come up with things on my own. Sure, I check on here as well as magazines for inspiration, but I never just do something on my layout because 'everyone else is doing it.'
> 
> ...


So if you choose to be "original" and weather or not weather your models we can assume you are just doing so to be original and not because everybody else is doing it...got it. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Genetk44, Out of curiosity, are you more apt to weather new or more common models than some of your more collectable pieces? What about your European stuff? 
At the end of the day it is certainly up to the individual, that's for sure.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't really have stuff that I consider collectible. Obviously I tend to weather freight stock because it tends to get beat up in prototype service and its a bit easier,technically to weather realistically. I only have half a dozen passenger cars..they tend to just get wheels,trucks and undercarriage grimed and dusted up. Locos get weathered sporadically mostly because I find them a bit harder to weather accurately and I hate breaking the handrails when taking them apart. I think about 25%-30% of my locos are weathered.


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't usually touch any thing factory but after a repaint I usually dirty/rust the trucks and under-body a little.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

time warp said:


> I think he's commenting on the"jump on the bandwagon" mentality. Some are leaders, others follow. All too often, blindly.
> There's an individual on eBay trying to sell a bunch of very poorly "weathered" rare locomotives. They are, for lack of a better word, trashed. Bad judgement as far as I'm concerned. Weathering has its place.


What I do not understand is why should we care what anybody does weathering wise. It is their MP&E,and their $$ whether they enhance the motive power or not. There are people out there that can sell weathered equipment for a huge premium. Even the manufacturers have realized that a quality weathering job will help sell product. 

I enjoy weathered steam (I model 1952, and steam wasn't exactly getting pristine maintenance by that time), and freight cars. I have not weathered any of my passenger cars to date, but when I do, it will be a light dusting on the trucks, and a light shot of grimy black on the roofs of the heavyweights. 

I weathered this guy in 1976 when I was 18 years old. The model is a Tenshodo Great Northern Class N-3 2-8-8-0. I stripped the factory black paint job, and painted the Glacier Park Scheme. It is still in regular service on my model railroad. It set me back $425.00 when I bought it in 1975. It is probably worth $425.00 today, and I really could not care less what it is worth. It have given me enjoyment many times over. 









I don't agonize one bit about weathering any brass, or "collectable" model. I purchase my models to run and enjoy. Looking like the MP&E works for a living enhances that enjoyment. 

Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

gnnpnut said:


> What I do not understand is why should we care what anybody does weathering wise. It is their MP&E,and their $$ whether they enhance the motive power or not..............
> 
> Regards,
> Jerry


That!!!! 👍👍👍👍


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I think it's more about personal taste. As far as collectibles go, my comments and questions are simply for the sake of discussion. Not worth fighting about.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> That!!!! &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


Well, yeah. See my first sentence in post #21.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

That's the point...it's your railroad,run it the way you want. 

I started weathering back when I was 13-14 years old,making armour models in the late 1960s. Guys like Shep Payne, Paul Verlinden and Chris Ellis opened my eyes to how painting models,detailing and weathering them can really make them pop.

When I started model railroading 17 years ago I saw lots of very realistic modelling by US,British and Dutch modellers that really got me excited. Weathering models has been around for a very long time.

It is no skin off my nose if others do or do not weather their models and I don't really care what motivates somebody to weather or not weather, to scenic or not scenic etc. I'm no mind-reader.

I actually enjoy the process of weathering, I find it relaxing and I get satisfaction when I manage to pull off a job that meets my expectations. Yes, I use the works,advice and tips of other modellers to help me in my weathering....and in decoder installs,scenery making,tweaking running qualities of rolling-stock.
I see nothing to apologize for because I utilize the advice,tips,tricks,techniques freely offered by others.

If my doing any of that causes somebody to feel the need to label my efforts as " doing it just because others are doing it" or of not being original in my modelling, well that speaks more to that persons character or lack thereof than to mine.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

It is impossible to have a proper exchange of opinions in a text format like this. 2 comments now on my "bandwagon" comment that is being taken out of context.
My thoughts with that comment are towards those who are slop job weathering to the point of actually ruining models. I'm done.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Apologies Time Warp, my bad.... I was directing my comments to the comments in post #27 rather than your comment about the bandwagon and have corrected my post.

Gene


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

No worries


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

time warp said:


> There's an individual on eBay trying to sell a bunch of very poorly "weathered" rare locomotives. They are, for lack of a better word, trashed. Bad judgement as far as I'm concerned. Weathering has its place.


I follow certain cars on ebay and see this sort of thing every now and then. Someone will take a car, give it fresh paint and a new road name, then try to sell it for the same price as the more rare cars. I also saw recently where someone took one of the rarest versions of that car, gave it a heavy weathering job, and tried to pass it off as an "exceptional find". And I bet these people are still scratching their heads as to why nobody bid on their masterpieces...


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Shdwdrgn said:


> I follow certain cars on ebay and see this sort of thing every now and then. Someone will take a car, give it fresh paint and a new road name, then try to sell it for the same price as the more rare cars. I also saw recently where someone took one of the rarest versions of that car, gave it a heavy weathering job, and tried to pass it off as an "exceptional find". And I bet these people are still scratching their heads as to why nobody bid on their masterpieces...


 That's what I'm saying!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

time warp said:


> I think he's commenting on the*"jump on the bandwagon"* mentality. Some are leaders, others follow. All too often, blindly.
> There's an individual on eBay trying to sell a bunch of very poorly "weathered" rare locomotives. They are, for lack of a better word, trashed. Bad judgement as far as I'm concerned. Weathering has its place.


Exactly. And the magazines and internet seem to push it to end as well. I mentioned this once to a man that worked in the train shop I used to go to in my old area (a while before I moved), and he said that it people should go with what they want, and not be so influenced by media and such. Basically, if you want to weather, then weather. If you don't want to, then don't. Just stop with the bandwagon mentality and letting others decide things for you. 

I talked to a lot of other modelers and railroad clubs at this year's two train shows, and most of them agree with me on this. One guy who did do a lot of weathering did so not because that others did it, but because he has a passion for airbrushing and doing scale graffiti and whatnot. I can respect that.

I just don't like the constant bandwagoning in this hobby.

-J.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

gnnpnut said:


> What I do not understand is why should we care what anybody does weathering wise.


Because in this day and age with all the media that surrounds us, things like weathering can be constantly in our faces and rammed down our throats, whether we like it or not. Hence the discussion. We're not trashing anything here, just stating how disappointing the current state of affairs is in this hobby with the bandwagoning mentality.

-J.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Because in this day and age with all the media that surrounds us, things like weathering can be constantly in our faces and rammed down our throats, whether we like it or not. Hence the discussion. We're not trashing anything here, just stating how disappointing the current state of affairs is in this hobby with the bandwagoning mentality.
> 
> -J.


Nor am I trashing anybody, but I sure don't see anybody ramming anything down anybody's throats.

There has been an explosion of articles, both in the printed press, and on-line regarding 3D printing. I don't own a 3D printer. I'm intrigued about the possibilities. I sure don't believe that is getting rammed down my throats. 

This weathered vs non-weathered debate has been going on as long as I have been active in this hobby ( about 55 years, since I was old enough to remember). I've been doing weathering for 42 of those years. Old news as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

gnnpnut said:


> I sure don't believe that is getting rammed down my throats


You have more than one......? :laugh:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

gnnpnut said:


> Nor am I trashing anybody, but I sure don't see anybody ramming anything down anybody's throats.


Magazines. Internet. Hobby store people. Railroading clubs. I could go on if you'd like.....

Instead of most mediums repeating things about weathering, perhaps they could be more proactive and have a smattering of everything in our hobby. It's also one of the reasons I don't subscribe to the magazines anymore. Most issues repeat the same theme over and over, while I can go on the internet and zero in on information I want/need/would like to view very quickly.




gnnpnut said:


> This weathered vs non-weathered debate has been going on as long as I have been active in this hobby ( about 55 years, since I was old enough to remember). I've been doing weathering for 42 of those years. Old news as far as I'm concerned.


It will probably keep going and going for another 55 years. I've been in this hobby for about 24 years or so now, and this argument (like many others) goes around and around, as do many others. That doesn't necessarily mean it's 'old news'. It's just as much as a debate now as it was then. Sometimes it's nice to communicate with others in the hobby and vent and get their opinions so that we can feel validated somehow.

We're all in this together, after all.

-J.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's only an argument, or a debate, if you want it to be.....

You'll never see magazine articles on not weathering.....that would be the most boring (and shortest) article of all....."here's a picture of how to do nothing to this car"....


Do what you want, it's your railroad....


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Old_Hobo said:


> You'll never see magazine articles on not weathering.....that would be the most boring (and shortest) article of all....."here's a picture of how to do nothing to this car"


But why do we have to be subjected to articles on weathering in almost every publication? I just went through my stack of mags from when I stopped buying a few years back. There are weathering articles in almost each one covering the following:

- Weathering rail cars
- Weathering locomotives
- Weathering tips
- Weathering trackside buildings
- Weathering your tracks
- Weathering tips for beginners
- Taking a look at weathering
- How to get that weathered look
- Weathering that makes a scene

Getting the idea yet? If people want to weather, that's fine. I'm just REALLY tired of seeing it everywhere. In a hobby as vast as model railroading, surely there must be more things people can write/talk/share about than weathering all the time?

Just saying.

-J.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

If the magazines did away with articles that each of us is not interested in then the magazines are gone. If the weathering articles bother you so much then don't read them or don't buy the issue. Write an article or articles on subjects that interest you and submit them to the magazines.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> But why do we have to be subjected to articles on weathering in almost every publication? I just went through my stack of mags from when I stopped buying a few years back. There are weathering articles in almost each one covering the following:
> 
> - Weathering rail cars
> - Weathering locomotives
> ...


In a perfect world, one not governed by the laws of supply and demand, someone would create a publication exactly tailored to each of our tastes. Train shows and retail stores would only have products we are interested in seeing or buying, on-line dealers would have verything we ever need, at a cost of pennies per item, and have free delivery via same day courier.

Unfortunately, this place doesn't exist, except in our fantasies. Real businesses have to find a product or content mix that satisfies a broad base of customers, and sell it for enough money to stay in business.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Getting the idea yet? If people want to weather, that's fine. I'm just REALLY tired of seeing it everywhere. In a hobby as vast as model railroading, surely there must be more things people can write/talk/share about than weathering all the time?


Actually, maybe it's you who is not getting the idea yet.....these publications aren't doing articles just to annoy you, but to assist people in doing what an obviously large number of people are wanting to do....weather their railroads.....

Just because your interests, whatever those may be, aren't being highlighted in every magazine is no reason to deny others of what they want to see....as has been said, if you don't want to read it, don't.....

I'm not personally into weathering either, but I don't begrudge those that are....as you said, it is a vast hobby, and I have found things in this hobby that I do enjoy.....otherwise, I wouldn't be in it....

There's always that option.....


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Pardon me for expressing my opinion and wanting a discussion? I'm not complaining about weathering, just wanting to see what everyone else thinks and such. That's what I like about this forum - a bunch of model railroad nuts talking model railroad stuff 

-J.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, it sure sounded like you were complaining.......post after post, you de-cried the attention the topic of weathering got in:



> Magazines. Internet. Hobby store people. Railroading clubs


Your words....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Pardon me for expressing my opinion and wanting a discussion? I'm not complaining about weathering, just wanting to see what everyone else thinks and such. That's what I like about this forum - a bunch of model railroad nuts talking model railroad stuff
> 
> -J.


I agree with Old Hobo (man, bad start to the week!!)

Didn't sound like an invitation to discuss to me, either. Well, my opinion never changes -- your layout, your rules. I read a lot of magazines, and if an article or topic doesn't interest me, I just skip it.

Try Model Railroad Hobbyist (www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com). You'll still find lots of articles on topics that don't interest you, but it's 150+ pages of FREE content every single month.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> I agree with Old Hobo (man, bad start to the week!!)


Really! You should check your prescriptions....something's not right! :laugh:


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

I have just one word for you:

*WEATHERING*


----------

